# Wheeltech, welche Naben?



## Fearrider (3. Oktober 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich hab an meinem 2012er Element 930 Wheeltech-Laufräder verbaut und würde die jetzt gerne mit XD-Freilauf versehen. Ich kann aber ausser einer Stempelung " E J 2" auf dem Freilauf und ner 1,5mm Imbusschraube nix erkennen, was auf den Nabenhersteller deutet.
Kann mir jemand evtl aushelfen?


----------



## Catsoft (3. Oktober 2017)

Moin!
Ich denke es sieht nach Novatec Superlight aus https://r2-bike.com/NOVATEC-Nabe-re...2SB-fuer-Schnellspanner-Freilauf-Shimano-SRAM
Dann wäre das der passende XD Körper https://r2-bike.com/NOVATEC-Freilaufkoerper-XD-fuer-SRAM-11-fach-Kassette-XX1-X01-X1

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fearrider (6. Oktober 2017)

Super, danke Dir!
Dann werd ich mir den mal bestellen ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (6. Oktober 2017)

Kannst du dir ja dann genau ansehen und wenns nicht passt, gehts retoure..


----------

